# Nature's Magnifying Glass



## tkisling (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally managed to capture the waterfall through the tiny water droplet. Taken at Lewis Falls, San Gabriel Wilderness, Ca. Enjoy!

Canon 60D
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
1/20 sec.
f/5.6


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 17, 2012)

That's so cool! I will definitely have to try this, I just picked up a macro lens.

I have done reflections before but never with anything like a waterfall.


----------



## AlanE (Apr 17, 2012)

That is cool!


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> That's so cool! I will definitely have to try this, I just picked up a macro lens.
> 
> I have done reflections before but never with anything like a waterfall.



Yeah, it is fun to try new things with the macro. It will help expand on your photo creativity! What macro did you pick up?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 18, 2012)

tkisling said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > That's so cool! I will definitely have to try this, I just picked up a macro lens.
> ...



Nikon 105mm 2.8


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> Nikon 105mm 2.8



Nice! Sounds almost identical to my macro. Post up some shots when you get a chance and beware of the aperture when shooting macros....nothing less than 5.6 normally if you want at least 10-15mm DOF!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! So far I have been stopping down pretty far. I was told to stay around f/22-f/32 to get good DOF on a subject. Can f/5.6 keep very much in focus?


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are the best examples of the same picture I can come up with:

This photo was taken at f/32


This photo was taken at f/8

If you look at the edges of both pictures (primarily the right side of the blade) you can see how the focus changes on the last larger water droplet. Keep in mind that the blade is less than 1 inch across. Also look at the water droplet on the bottom on the blade toward the left of the blade. In the first picture it is in clear focus and in the second it is out of focus. The diameter of the droplet in focus must only be around 8-10mm and same for the droplet on the bottom left of the blade; making the total depth to be ~16-20mm. At f/8 the DOF looks to be ~16mm and at f/32 the DOF looks to be ~40+mm.

If the above example doesn't answer your question well enough I will try to expand here. The original photo in the post was at f/5.6. You can see only the primary water droplet plus a few smaller ones are in focus in front of it. I would guess the total DOF in that picture to be 6-8mm AT BEST.

I hope this helps some! I know I have a picture somewhere of a Canon lens cap taken at I think f/2.8. I'll post it here when I find it so you can really get a feel for the shallow DOF at f/2.8!


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

I lied. This was taken at f/8. I measured the writing from the beginning of the 'C' to the end of the 'N'; it totaled 32mm. I estimated the focus to start at the inner curve apex of the 'C' and end at the far side of the inside if the 'A'. This measured only 8mm!


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!

I tried to find some jumpers today but had to settle for these guys:


Thanks!!!


----------



## groan (Apr 19, 2012)

Great spiders!
The top ones look like a type of Orb Weaver. The bottom one is a wolf spider, almost certainly.
I've been using bugguide.net to help me identify. They are really helpful if you submit a photo for ID! Especially Spiders. The woman who ID's spiders is eager and fast to reply!


----------



## tkisling (Apr 19, 2012)

@Josh220: Those pictures are amazing. My favorite by far is the middle one. I like the composition as well as the bright and vividly colored background. The spider is a tad over exposed, but nothing a little lightroom can't take care of. 

How are you liking your macro so far? That shallow DOF is crazy, right?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll take care of that. Sorry for hijacking your thread! I'll move my post into a new thread, but thanks again for the help. 

So far the macro is really cool. I can't wait to find some jumpers, which are the reason I got the lens.

New thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/281134-new-shots.html


----------

